# Turning $600 into fish



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

I just installed a 597 HD DI ci at the console and I have a Eagle 480 on the trolling motor. (I like them both very much. I might swith them around depending on your feedback) Last weekend for the first time cruised the lake with the DI and some some interesting structure. I'm a average crappie fisherman at best and not good at translating what I see on the 2d/di into a plan of action for fishing. Do most of you stop over structure or beside structure you identify and anchor down to jig or cast to it? I guess outisde of trolling what's your routine from fishfinder to catching fish?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Generally if I like what I see I will mark the spot with my GPS. 
If I see a spot I want to fish, I will drop a marker bouy once I pass over and clear the object. I do this as a visual reference that I can see on the surface. Then I will fish the cover casting jigs and slip floats and see what's there. During the summer months I prefer Roadrunner's or Nightprowler's weedless Chinspins. Water depth will dictacte size but a 1/16 oz is my norm for depths up the maybe 15'.
I think using a marker bouy makes it easier to fish a spot since you have a reference to use as you move around. Some guys won't use a marker bouy because they think it will give away their secret spot. I don't think it matters much because if you're out in the middle of nowhere and you're catching fish, whether I see a bouy or not, I know something is down there.
I hope this helps.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

youll love the 597ci hd di. I bought one and love it. I anchor after passing the object or just circle it and drop anchor and fish on the upside of it. the screen shots in the 2d vs di were taking with my 597.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

It depends. If you're fishing a piece of structure, say a piece of brush, and your DI indicates fish hovering above the brush it could be very productive to jig. Most of the time fish will be scattered about the brush though and casting will probably be your best choice.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Thank you. I have a buoy which I'll start using. I played around with the cursor on the 597 and marked a submerged tree on the screen. I'll be anxious to see if I can find the damn thing again on Saturday.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Just remember not all structure is good all year. Some spots will be better at different times. If your spot doesn't pay off now, maybe after the spawn and fish get into a summer pattern it will produce.
Also using the GPS its easier to refind your structure the closer you are zoomed in.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Personally I don't fish for crappie very often, so I don't know how spooky they are when it comes to a boat sitting over top of them. But I will share what I do when fishing one of my GPS waypoints for bass. I try not to drive over the actual spot at all. As I get close to the way point I zoom in the GPS half of the screen, and drop a buoy when I think I am close enough to cast to actual spot I have marked by the waypoint. I use the buoy as a reference point to position the boat. I'll cast until I find the cover I have marked and then if I need to move the boat closer I will do that and drop another marker buoy so I know where to keep the boat. I never drop a marker buoy right on the spot I want to fish because one.... I don't want to spook the fish by driving over them, and two.... I don't want to have a chance of my line, or a fish I have on getting tangled in the marker buoys line. I don't anchor because I want the freedom of being able to move around the cover.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> so I don't know how spooky they are when it comes to a boat sitting over top of them. I try not to drive over the actual spot at all. ......and drop a buoy when I think I am close enough to cast to actual spot I have marked by the waypoint. I use the buoy as a reference point to position the boat....... I don't want to spook the fish by driving over them, and two.... I don't want to have a chance of my line, or a fish I have on getting tangled in the marker buoys line. I don't anchor because I want the freedom of being able to move around the cover.


Good points bassbme.
I agree with not dropping a bouy directly on top of the cover. Always try to drop just off to the side. Water depth is what determines if I will actually mark the cover or a spot just off to the side of it. If the cover is over 10' deep, normally the fish aren't too spooky.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> Good points bassbme.
> I agree with not dropping a bouy directly on top of the cover. Always try to drop just off to the side. Water depth is what determines if I will actually mark the cover or a spot just off to the side of it. If the cover is over 10' deep, normally the fish aren't too spooky.


Total agreement about cover in deeper water Crappiedude. 10 foot is about the depth I have noticed fish won't spook from under the boat as well.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I've pushed minnows in 10' of water and caught crappie under the boat. I don't think anything shallower is likely.


----------

